# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Check my Organon Deca Please

## Iceman69

Hey fellas. Got this shit from an unconfirmed supplier, before I found my real confirmed supplier. 

A double check on it would be much appreciated.

The beat up labels are because it was shipped with scotch tape around them and I tore it off a bit too quick. I did notice one label is slightly lined above the others. (not sure if that's a big deal) The crimps look pretty good from other pics I've seen.

Edit: I think posting attachments would last longer than E-albums.

----------


## crash187ct

legit  :Smilie:  

i've used it...and it works lol

----------


## Iceman69

!!!

Can I get one more confirmation?

I've got my pins in hand in anticipation!

----------


## powerbodybuilder

They look good from pic, but the fakes out there are indentical. Only a tes can prove how real and if it does contain nandrolone .

----------


## Weegiebol

They look good to me, but as powerbb says - there are some excellent fakes about.

----------


## Seajackal

BigP in this case I can ensure that this one is real deal, the EXCELENT fakes
you talked about don't have EXCELENT crimps like the ones above! Iceman,
enjoy the jabs bro this is good to go, good luck!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## MichaelCC

Nice to see some real Deca Durabolin after so long time full of "almost" perfect counterfeits ... enjoy it bro

----------


## Iceman69

Thanks a ton guys. I've got some British Dragon Test E arriving shortly from a confirmed source and plan on doing a 12 weeker.

Will update on my progress.

----------


## Iceman69

Hmmm I had posted this info over at muscletalk, and a couple of them including bbigman moderator are saying they are fake.

I'm confused!

Link to other thread here.

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Real%2FF..._950510/tm.htm

----------


## Seajackal

Bro if you take a read on the comments no one points an specific thing that
made him think it's fake (just by looking at it...) <= this is not a prove to make
you think they are fake. But I can tell you what made me think they are *REAL*
there you go:
1- Really good crimps (which is industrially made)
2- The collor of the rubber stopper (Organon's light grey are unimitable so far)
3- The lenght of the rubber stopper when you see at the lateral view it's (at
least) half the neck no shorter than that.
4-The fonts for the "3"s and "4"s are no longer appliable for the batch# they
changed it from the batch #653405 <- CLOSED #"4"s and rounded "3"s and
yours matches to this.
5- All the rest of the label matches to the real ones fonts, ink collor consistency.
So are you still in doubt about it? If you don't trust me nor the others who
had the same opinion as mine just ask Dutchbodybuilder he can back what
I said, I'm pretty sure about it. Good luck now it's up to you to decide, anyway
if you won't use it send them to me cuz I need some real decas for my next
dinner  :Wink/Grin:  j/k

----------


## musselman

> Hmmm I had posted this info over at muscletalk, and a couple of them including bbigman moderator are saying they are fake.
> 
> I'm confused!
> 
> Link to other thread here.
> 
> http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Real%2FF..._950510/tm.htm


Bro... you can trust SJ... SJ is an expert on 2 things... counterfeit steroids and asian women... 

Too bad he only seems to like Asian women with small... erm... pecs

 :2jk:

----------


## Seajackal

> Bro... you can trust SJ... SJ is an expert on 2 things... counterfeit steroids and asian women... 
> 
> Too bad he only seems to like Asian women with *small... erm... pecs*


I noticed lately that the beauty ones have almost no tits but if you like mellon
size you gotta close your eyes cuz only the ugly ones have it... :Wink/Grin: 
BTW XieXie ni for the kind words mussel.

----------


## Iceman69

Right on guys, I highly appreciate the time you took to point that out to me bro. The guys on the other board almost seemed rude and full of themselves and when I asked why they thought they were fakes they were kind of short with me as you saw.

I trust you, and to be honest I jabbed myself last night after you gave me the green light the first time. 

Just got a little sketchy with the naysaying going on in the other forums.

I think I'll just be reading and hanging out on this forum from now on!

I'm converted to a true believer!

Can't wait till my Test E arrives next week so I can get serious.

Will update on my progress.

/cheers

----------


## Seajackal

Good luck and thanks for choosing AR family to your juicing needs.  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Growingpains

SEAJACKAL YOUR THE MAN! Thanks for the good info!

GP

----------

